

Sparklines for members of online communities - tipjoy
http://www.tipjoy.com/our2cents/2007/08/sparklines_for_members_of_onli.html

======
aston
I like this idea. For the purposes of a forum, you might want it to be more
iconic (read: smaller), so maybe a really rough bar graph of like one bar per
week over the past month or so. At that rough of a level, you can also easily
push the generation to a weekly cron job (rather than trying to keep up with
every new post).

~~~
tipjoy
Thanks. I've been thinking about your advice and I made a quick mockup of
sparklines which show 4 bars, each representing a week, where height is
average popularity over that week, and darkness of the bar is how many posts
there were that week:
[http://www.tipjoy.com/our2cents/2007/09/sparkline_update.htm...](http://www.tipjoy.com/our2cents/2007/09/sparkline_update.html)

